# DRPN Donuts



## Jakey (16/11/15)

So after tasting the muffin man ive got a thing for the apple / cinnamon taste.
Came across an interesting looking juice. bottle looks anml-esque.

Has anyone tasted this or are there any vendors looing at bringing this in?


----------



## Jakey (16/11/15)

apologies to admin, please can this be moved to who has stock so that vendors can reply


----------



## The eCigStore (16/11/15)

Hi Jakey,

The eCigstore stocks DRPN dougnuts, awesome International juice at a reasonable price of R280

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jakey (16/11/15)

The eCigStore said:


> Hi Jakey,
> 
> The eCigstore stocks DRPN dougnuts, awesome International juice at a reasonable price of R280


whats your shipping rates like?


----------



## skola (16/11/15)

Jakey said:


> whats your shipping rates like?


Don't be lazy, just take a drive to Lenz

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The eCigStore (16/11/15)

Hi ,

Local delivery charges is R50 and National delivery is R100, please refer to our website www.theecigstore.co.za for for information


----------



## Jakey (16/11/15)

The eCigStore said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Local delivery charges is R50 and National delivery is R100, please refer to our website www.theecigstore.co.za for for information


thanks. and @skola lenz is far dude.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## element0709 (16/11/15)

The eCigStore said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Local delivery charges is R50 and National delivery is R100, please refer to our website www.theecigstore.co.za for for information



Hi,

Will you guys be getting them in 0mg?


----------



## method1 (16/11/15)

element0709 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Will you guys be getting them in 0mg?



I look forward to your discounted price after a few drops.. DOH!….. Just kidding 

DISCLAIMER - haven't tried this myself, I'm quite keen to check it out!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## The eCigStore (16/11/15)

element0709 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Will you guys be getting them in 0mg?


Hi,
On the next batch will order 0mg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kaizer (16/11/15)

@The eCigStore Didnt know anyone was stocking Ruby Roo's juice. AWESOME!

Wait, why no 6mg?


----------



## The eCigStore (16/11/15)

Kaizer said:


> @The eCigStore Didnt know anyone was stocking Ruby Roo's juice. AWESOME!
> 
> Wait, why no 6mg?


Hi Kaiser,

We decided to test the market with Ruby Roo's juice, if there is a demand for 0mg will order on next batch

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## The eCigStore (16/11/15)

The eCigStore said:


> Hi Kaiser,
> 
> We decided to test the market with Ruby Roo's juice, if there is a demand for 0mg will order on next batch


sorry will order 6mg and 0mg if there is a demand

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

